# Aeroflow dynamic



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

Guy on instagram has it. I have attached a screenshot. The aeroflow site sells the rods for extra.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

I know but I want to know about the installation, is it safe for the bumper where the rod are attached etc


----------



## amouly (Sep 17, 2017)

lmiller0810 said:


> Guy on instagram has it. I have attached a screenshot. The aeroflow site sells the rods for extra.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you share the store website?


----------



## Chevyjey (May 19, 2017)

It's on the website of aeroflow dynamic


----------

